# Mini S - Central Park



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

During a recent visit to New York I was passing through Central Park and was inspired by some of the rock formations there. If you've ever been there you know what I'm talking about, if not, there are areas where large boulders are clustered together where plants and even trees seem to grow right through them as depicted in these pictures.



















Here is my latest Mini S based on this inspiration. You'll notice that rock covers the vast majority of the substrate. Thanks for looking.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

very clean layout, flows well....great job


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

very nice! good job recreating your inspiration


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Very pretty. Love your little tree. It would be cool to use mini riccia on a matt to make tiny grass on the other side of the rocks.


----------



## dj2606 (Oct 15, 2008)

Awesome I feel as though I visited Central park now. Could you post tank specs and list of the flora?


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Hi Houseofcard, very impressive setup. May i know what plant you use in the setup. Can have an intro of it? thanks


----------



## gravy9 (Aug 28, 2008)

Very nice tank. Simple layout and a beautiful tree.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks for all the comments!

Tanks Specs:

*ADA Mini S* (~3.5 gallons)
*Light* - Coralife 18watt mini-aqualight (9watt 6700k/9watt 10k)
*Filter* - Red Sea Nano
*Co2* - Pressurized w/ceramic diffusor 
*Ferts* - K/Micro
*Hardscape* - AS II, Lava rock 
*Flora* - Riccia Fluitians, Taxiphyllum sp. Peacock, Hygrophila sp. Roraima 
*Fauna* - None currently (will add micro fish/shrimp)


----------



## CraigThor (Aug 5, 2007)

I like this, where did you find those rocks?


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Very nicely done!


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Bert - thanks for the comment. I appreciate it.

Craig - thanks the rocks are lava rocks that I was able to acquire from my LFS. There are a few APC members who were/are selling them as well.


----------



## ts168 (Apr 13, 2004)

Great one Houseofcard, Your choice of plant just match. especially the Taxiphyllum sp. Peacock.


----------



## eco-mod (Oct 19, 2007)

Interesting interpretation of the picture, I like it!


----------



## Pinto (Mar 22, 2008)

Impressive, very clean.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks for the comments!


----------



## Bk828 (Mar 25, 2008)

very beautiful scape for sure.


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks BK828.

Here's another pic:


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

do you have a full frontal shot? I'd love to see that.


----------



## Reginald2 (Feb 8, 2009)

Looks great. I feel like you hit your mark pretty solidly.


----------



## jciotti (Aug 14, 2007)

Very well executed .


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks for those comments :smile:

Here's a frontal shot:


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Current Shot:


----------



## ddtran46 (Mar 17, 2009)

Nice tank
btw..how are you making the ripples on the surface of the water?


----------



## mattutd20 (Jan 24, 2009)

nice setup...I like the plants beneath the tree, a nice touch


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

ddtran46 said:


> Nice tank
> btw..how are you making the ripples on the surface of the water?


Thanks for the comments. The ripple effect is commonly created with a hairdryer above the tank.


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

ddtran46 said:


> Nice tank
> btw..how are you making the ripples on the surface of the water?


it's amano magic 
This is a really nice tank, hoc


----------



## OneDaySale (Feb 9, 2008)

Very very nice! I'm a ten minute walk from Central Park, but you've got it in your house...


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

I just love your little tank. I think I'm partial to the tanks with "trees".


----------



## demen45 (Mar 6, 2009)

Very nice tank


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Thanks for all those great comments!


----------



## A.Dror (Jan 25, 2009)

Im not a big fan of Riccia..but now i do!perfect job :tea:



Dror.


----------



## DevUK (Sep 10, 2007)

You've really captured the look you were going for! Really nice


----------



## DGalt (Jul 1, 2008)

cool concept. very pretty


----------



## GrandePippo (May 28, 2008)

You are the best. This aquascape killed me. You are simply the best! Takashi who? 

Takashi WHO?????


House of Cards is in the house!

You are the best, Man!


----------

